# Opinion Wanted On These Points & Barbs For Gigs



## cooters (Feb 6, 2010)

*I am working on some gigs. There's a few fellows out there that knows me and the stuff I build. If I cannot put out a good quality product I have no interest in building it.I was thinking that folks might want gigs with flat cut points so that they would be easy to resharpen with a flat file. Maybe I am wrong and folks rather have round points?Here's a couple of pics of different point cuts and barbs. The material will be the same as what is used in some of the best spear gun shafts on the market. Its a stainless spring steel that has been heat treated and tempered. These ought to be really tough if I do them. I use to do gigs out of armor plating, but at $800 a sheet and all the labor involved I gave it up. So now I want to try a different route. I've done diving and shooting but the only gigging I've done in my life was mullet so I am no expert, and would like to hear from some of ya'll that know.So that you know I am serious about building some, take a look here www.huntfishsupply.com and you will see I am set up to build just about anything.My email in case is [email protected] Thanks ahead for any input you might offer. Cooters*


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks like those barbs might bend or break while tryin to shake a fish off quick.They look great if the barbs are strong enough though! I like the idea of being able to sharpen it on the go. I have always used all thread due to the fack they can not shake off but with the right contraption u can pull em off pretty quick and put the steel to another one. Once again those look great I am not trying to knock your product


----------



## cooters (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey , you won't hurt my feelings what so ever. I want the good-bad- and ugly so I don't waste time and money. I lost $2K on a small project I did that I thought was a killer idea. So any input no matter what it is I appreciate. I might try a different jig for the barbs to see if I can get a shorter fatter type.And then again I might can trim those barbs down alittle and after they get tempered they might be good. I need to find something to represent fish to gig and try them out. I was think some cured slabs of bacon with the skin still on, that should be pretty tough. But by all means please say whats on your mind. Thanks and stay safe. Cooters 

P.S. Is there a way to program my settings so that I'll get an email everytime someone comments on a post of mine or one that I posted on, without clicking the option on the posting page each time? Thanks


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you tempering these yourself? I think that the tips look killer(pun intended). Why not try the same thing but on stainless allthread. You could smooth out the first half inch if thread behind the point.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

looks great the only thing i would do is make another barb an inch or so up from the other one, on the oppisite side of course.. good luck


----------



## cooters (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a connection with a company that does heat treating & tempering professionally. They would be doing it for me. The all thread is a good idea, the only problem is I can get this stainless for a killer price and its drop pieces off of spear gun shafts at a company. I can't say the name of the company as agreed with them, but they build high end shafts that are shipped world wide. That's what got me so excited about doing gigs again, knowing I would be able to get the best in spring stainless steel and after they are built, getting them treated and tempered for strength. I am retired and not too much gets me excited, but this did. I was afraid of getting too much barb and it being too aggressive. Thank ya'll so much for your input, that's what will help me to develop the best gig I can. Thanks, Cooters


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the flat sides is an excellent idea. The barbs as someone else mentioned just need to be shorter and thicker and you will have it. The stainless ones I have now have round points but Ithink that the flat sides should hold up even better I'll try to post some close up pics of mine to give you a better idea. Do you already have a whole gig completed or are you just figuring out the tips? I would love to see what the finished product looks like.


----------



## cooters (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have anything finished yet. Putting them together will be alot simpler than settling on a barb and tip. And, and, the length of the prongs. I don't want to get the prongs overly long where there need a bridge to tie them all together, I am thinking somewhere around 4 to 4-1/2" long. I am hoping to get something finished here soon. It takes us ole people a while to get something done ya know.LOL. Ya'll stay safe, Cooter


----------

